# J0970



## laura vangroningen (Jan 28, 2011)

Im still not able to find a HCPC code to bill for estradiol valerate injection, up to 40mg.  The HCPC code we were using, J0970 expired 12/31/2010.  (NDC 42023-112-01)  There was no replacement HCPC code assigned.  I'm getting no help from the vendor (suprise, suprise) and I'm getting more providers asking me which code to use...   

Is anyone else doing these injections?  if so, which HCPC code are you now using?

Thanks in advance for your help,
Laura


----------



## btucker76 (Mar 3, 2011)

*J1380*

We now use J1380: injection, Estradiol Valerate, up to 10mg. You will need to change the units to how many the nurse gave. So if she gave 20mg, you would use 2 units.
Becky


----------



## sdennis (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been using J1380 as well since 1/1/11.  That is where my coding book directed me.  I didn't think about the NDC # and now other billers in the corporation that I work in are stating that it is wrong to use the J1380 because the NDC # won't match.  Any thoughts along this line?

Sara Dennis CPC


----------



## lsleaford (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree with btucker76 on the J1380 code.  Regarding the NDC#, Sara, each drug has a unique number so you wouldn't use the NDC# from the J0970 bottle on the J1380 code.  Just make sure you enter the new NDC # from the bottle anytime you enter a new drug code.  Our J1380 NDC# is 42023-111-01.


----------



## sdennis (Mar 21, 2011)

I guess the problem is that we have several clinics all billing under the same tax id and using the same billing system.  Some of our clinics are using the 40mg J0970, some are using the 20mg J1390, and both of those codes were deleted.  In my HCPC book it states to use J1380 after 1/1/2011.

One clinic plans to use a misc code to bill for the 40mg and put the NDC code on that.  My thought is that we should be using the J1380 times however many units.  I guess we should also be changing the NDC # as we go which would be a nightmare since the clinics buy in different doses.  I am afraid going the route of using a misc code is just asking for denials.


----------

